

How a Hacker News post turned into $1.8 million funding for PHP Fog (audio) - jv22222
http://techzinglive.com/page/713/120-tz-interview-lucas-carlson-php-fog

======
davidw
Anyone care to sum up what they have to say?

~~~
gojomo
From the first few minutes:

He loved Heroku, but wondered why there wasn't anything similar for PHP.
Posted a trial signup page at HN, got over 800 signups, which encouraged him
to pursue the idea.

(I suspect this was the post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1414560> .)

------
adib
Nice entreporn!

~~~
mise
Well, he/she kind of got you there, Justin :)

------
Phr34Ck
I'm weeping. I had this idea around an year ago and I didn't do anything about
it even though I kept thinking about it for around 2 months.

You have done what I couldn't do, congratulations :). I have signed up and
hopefully I get to test the platform soon.

Best of luck.

~~~
d_r
Why not do something today, especially now that you know this idea is viable?

(Not being facetious, serious question.)

~~~
Phr34Ck
thank you for this reply. I didn't think about it like that, I think I was
blinded by jealousy! I will do just that and see how things will go.

~~~
mgkimsal
looks like orchestra.io (?) is doing something similar too - there looks to be
room.

